# NERPI Reserve/Int. Class 84+85



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Congrats to everyone who went through the excruciating classes for the 22 weeks! :mrgreen: :t:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Congrats guys...Class 79 here... the last class held at the beautiful Tewksbury State hospital...Is Larry still his old self???


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Same here. Last Class at Tewksbury!! 1997!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey RPD..Were you in the upstairs..or downstairs class????


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Downstairs Class. With that crazy Lawyer Fitzpatrick - I never laughed so hard...

"...So there I am, at McGinty's bar..."

And if I remember correctly, about 70% of the class were Deputies.... ?

I sat next to a Bunch of Essex folks.. although the only one I remember is a Female, Kelly S..... :wink:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I was in the upstairs class...the back 2 rows were all deputies..Middlesex and Essex folks..I think a few Suffolk County as well...Lee Scanzilli and Donnie Palma were entertaining.....Overall there was quite a cast of characters if I remember right...were you with MGH then?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nope. I went through as a Natick Auxiliary at that time.

Lee is crazy!!.. and Palma was funny too...it was truly a good time. Although I could have done without good Ol' Larry Nerpi.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Canton 1996


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah..Donny's a good Guy...RPD I was sent through by Saugus PD..you had 2 Saugus guys down stairs with you Ralph and Steve...I was third upstairs...there was a kid from MGH..thought it might have been you...Small world..eh??


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

There were 3 guys in our NERPI class from MGH... 1 is now a Marblehead Cop, the 2nd is still at MGH (as a supv)... good money and bennies - :lol: the 3rd was gone prior to my arrival...

There were a few guys from Stoneham Auxiliary in the class, one of them works at MGH now... pretty interesting crowd..lol


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Palma was funny too...Although I could have done without good Ol' Larry Nerpi.


Yea he was really good and you don't like the size small shirts??


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I just remember Larry's speach about speeding around the Hospital grounds on day one...god that was pathetic... :mrgreen:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

For us it was "Don't take the Ntl Gaurd Parking spots." On the day of that huge snowstorm, I called him from "our" parking area that day and told him that I cannot park in 1.5' of snow because I (and everyone that showed up) would get stuck he said "I'll have to deal with it" Yea ok :roll: :wm:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I went through the Norwood class in 2001, sponsored by Essex. I kind of wish my schedule would have fit so I could have done it in Reading. Couldn't get the Saturday mornings off though. Would have been nice to meet some people from my own area.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, Larry treats everyone like First Graders and he's the principal... totally pathetic. 

I recall one time one of the students was taking his time getting to class when lunch was over, as a bunch of us walked in the room together we heard the following:

Larry: "Get to class!"
the student: "I'm going... just packing my stuff up"...
Larry: "I SAID NOW!"
Student: "You don't need to yell at me, I'm going"
Larry: "Don't get smart with me!!, you wanna be booted out of this program?!"
Student: "Excuse me?.. Whatever" and went to class.

Unbelieveable, Larry is a totally pathetic individual. Anyone know if he was ever a PO? Or was he a reject who figured if he can't be one, he can train 'em? :shock:


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

REBA Group F Greenfield Community College Spring 1996 Here


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Anyone know if he was ever a PO? Or was he a reject who figured if he can't be one, he can train 'em? :shock:


Well, I hope not cause his glasses are thicker than the glass that's between most desk officers and the public :wl:


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Plymouth Class #99-01 (1999) 

Although I have no interesting stories from my academy...except that I took a female student officer's "red gun" during handgun retention and got yelled at. She obviously must not have been "retaining" it too well.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You're lucky, our retention day was of the snow storm so about 2/3's missed it but not a whole lot. No red guns or anything just a few simple "this is how you do it"


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> With that crazy Lawyer Fitzpatrick - I never laughed so hard...
> 
> "...So there I am, at McGinty's bar..."


I had him at my NERPI class in Salem back a few years ago. Very knowledgeable, and made the dullness of constitut. law pretty interesting. Very funny guy. Good call with McGinty's !!!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Campus,

Did you ever live/work for Salem? I am a reserve there. I just noticed that you said you went through NERPI here.

I noticed that someone took away a red gun. We had a guy who brought his loaded service weapon to a DT class. Before class started, the guy had left it in his holster, in his duty belt, lying on the ground unattended. One of the instructors made it safe and tucked it in his waist belt while this guy was off doing whatever. I thought it made a good point when this guy almost wet his pants when he realized it was gone.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Whats the appropriate dress code for the reserve? Are khakis and a collared shirt fine? Or is it in uniform?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> Whats the appropriate dress code for the reserve? Are khakis and a collared shirt fine? Or is it in uniform?


Court attire (at least I did) in the beginning for Reading then it slowly became anything you wanted. Some just started out in sweats


----------

